#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  How does Online advertising work?

## Moana

Hi Guys!


For centuries, advertising was fundamentally unidirectional. A company blasted out advertising and the publicity actually, not a very predictable portion of the public received it. That’s still the case with traditional media radio, TV, magazines, billboards, and so forth

HOW DO YOU GUYS THINK THAT ONLINE ADVERTISEMENTS WORK? ANY IDEAS DO LET US KNOW THROUGH YOUR COMMENTS BELOW!

----------

